# Very first eggs!



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

So my very first pair laid their first egg today! Didn't take long til they settled their differences and pair up!

Here's a few pics.

The 1st egg. Then daddy sitting on the egg and mom just hanging out lol.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on your new expectings!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats kevin!!! The first of mine Just hatched yesterday. I know how agonizing of a wait it is for your first pigeon baby to be born.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Congratulations, Kevin!
I bet you're gonna be watching them expectantly every day!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

you have beautiful birds! congratulations!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

goldenboy55 aka Henry, just drove down here earlier and dropped off a very beautiful pair! I will post pics tomorrow, it's dark already.

Thanks again Henry!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very happy about your egg. Congratulations.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhh a wittle eggiepoo


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

"CONGRATULATIONS" Kevin, that's great! I so envy you!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Noahs helper - thanks! im pretty sure once you get started it will all come naturally. Hows your loft renovation doing?

Im very excited about the eggs ! The 2nd egg from both pairs should be there by tonight.

I will post pictures as soon as I get home from class, LOL!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I see that the hen layed the egg! I told you I felt it when I dropped them off yesterday. That's too cool man and I'm glad they are in good hands. Keep me posted.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> goldenboy55 aka Henry, just drove down here earlier and dropped off a very beautiful pair! I will post pics tomorrow, it's dark already.
> 
> Thanks again Henry!


You are very welcome Kevin. All I ask is that you take good care of them. They will produce awesome youngsters for you.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

This is the pair! Surebet BB pied cock and a black diamond hen. Can't wait for the youngsters!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice looking birds! Good luck!


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Noahs helper - thanks! im pretty sure once you get started it will all come naturally. Hows your loft renovation doing?
> 
> Im very excited about the eggs ! The 2nd egg from both pairs should be there by tonight.
> 
> I will post pictures as soon as I get home from class, LOL!


I can only hope! lol As for the renovation...slow...slow...slow... tearing out about everything I build and doing it over, but I will get there... eventually. I'm taking my time to get it the way I want it and learning all I can in the mean time so hopefully I'll be ready by spring.

Good luck with the eggs, can't wait to see your babies!
And, did your other bird return?
Jan


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Noahs helper said:


> I can only hope! lol As for the renovation...slow...slow...slow... tearing out about everything I build and doing it over, but I will get there... eventually. I'm taking my time to get it the way I want it and learning all I can in the mean time so hopefully I'll be ready by spring.
> 
> Good luck with the eggs, can't wait to see your babies!
> And, did your other bird return?
> Jan


That's really good. It really pays to wait and start the right way. It'll all pay off trust me! 

Unfortunately I'm still waiting for Marley to return. Still no sign of the poor bird.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kevin I like the pink polka dotted nest bowl, hahaha. Very nice touch!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Kevin I like the pink polka dotted nest bowl, hahaha. Very nice touch!


I was thinking the same thing, too bad it will get poop all over it....it does seem a bit small though, two squabs will fill it up fast with out any wiggle room, you can't change it now so see how it goes, next time you may want to use a bigger one. a 9 inch bowl is a good size.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

LOL! Yeah, i was just in a hurry to get a bowl cause the hen laid the egg the same day that they were dropped off. So I just went to the nearest store and purchased what they had.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Kevin said:


> LOL! Yeah, i was just in a hurry to get a bowl cause the hen laid the egg the same day that they were dropped off. So I just went to the nearest store and purchased what they had.


I think it's cute!
So you can use any type or color bowl as long as it's large enough?


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Noahs helper said:


> I think it's cute!
> So you can use any type or color bowl as long as it's large enough?


Yeah, big enough so 2 big fat cute babies can fit in it. Hehe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Noahs helper said:


> I think it's cute!
> So you can use any type or color bowl as long as it's large enough?


 As long as it is made so that it won't tip over if the parent perches on the edge, And not too slippery is better than slippery.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

why not just buy the disposables they are so cheap anyways and the birds love them 
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/390.html


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> why not just buy the disposables they are so cheap anyways and the birds love them http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/390.html


Can I paint them? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

they are cardboard so I guess you could


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> why not just buy the disposables they are so cheap anyways and the birds love them
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/390.html


Hey Thanks... will you post this link on the Another Newbie thread so I'll know where to find later?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

umm why dont you just bookmark it lol ,click favorites at the top and then hit add to favorites and it should save it for you but you might want the link to the foys site an go from there  http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/index.html


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The cock favors Sure Bet. I am currently bidding on a grand daughter of Sure Bet in an auction.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> The cock favors Sure Bet. I am currently bidding on a grand daughter of Sure Bet in an auction.


just curious as to how long the birds you have are loft flying as I know you have obtained some very good stock so far


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

In the evening, they don't fly long as I make sure they are hungry. When I rattle the feed container in the evening, they come running. When I let them out on the days I am off in the morning, they will stay out for an hour or two.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

sounds like you got some good healthy quality birds there then


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

The week is going slow! The eggs are due to hatch in 3 days and I am so excited.

I wonder what colors would come out from the black diamond and the BB pied w/ white flights?

I saw pics from Henry, they produced both black with white flights. Any other combination?


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Kevin said:


> The week is going slow! The eggs are due to hatch in 3 days and I am so excited.
> 
> I wonder what colors would come out from the black diamond and the BB pied w/ white flights?
> 
> I saw pics from Henry, they produced both black with white flights. Any other combination?


Kevin I think I am as anxious about your babies as you are! lol I have been patiently waiting for your post saying that they are here! I can't wait to see pics! Good luck!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Noahs helper said:


> Kevin I think I am as anxious about your babies as you are! lol I have been patiently waiting for your post saying that they are here! I can't wait to see pics! Good luck!


Yeah! I will totally do that!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Whatever color they are, they'll be beautiful. And yes, we want pictures.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

The eggs from the 1st pair hatched today!! I didn't want to bother them too much so I just took a quick picture. I will take more later on.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's awesome Kevin. I know the wait is terrible aint it? There is no way my birds would have let me get my hands in the nest like that. They are wing boxing champions


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

bcr1 said:


> That's awesome Kevin. I know the wait is terrible aint it? There is no way my birds would have let me get my hands in the nest like that. They are wing boxing champions


The wait was worth it! I'm so excited!

I haven't seen the parents feeding them, at what time in the day do they usually feed?


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

*Congratulations Proud Papa*

Oh Kevin they are precious!!! I know you are so excited! You keep us updated with lots of pictures! 
Congrats again!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Noahs helper said:


> Oh Kevin they are precious!!! I know you are so excited! You keep us updated with lots of pictures!
> Congrats again!


Will do! 

The eggs from the 2nd pair should hatch tomorrow, it's like getting presents 2 days in a row! LOL!


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Will do!
> 
> The eggs from the 2nd pair should hatch tomorrow, it's like getting presents 2 days in a row! LOL!


Christmas in August!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Kevin said:


> The wait was worth it! I'm so excited!
> 
> I haven't seen the parents feeding them, at what time in the day do they usually feed?


Congrads, I still love seeing new babies. Mom and Dad will feed them all day. just ensure they have the feed to eat so they can feed them.

Enjoy this beautiful thing called life,
Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Noahs helper said:


> Christmas in August!


Exactly!



Big T said:


> Congrads, I still love seeing new babies. Mom and Dad will feed them all day. just ensure they have the feed to eat so they can feed them.
> 
> Enjoy this beautiful thing called life,
> Tony


Thanks Tony, food is always available for my breeders. I only take it out at night, then put it back in there at 6:00 AM
Is that okay?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what I do too and I got two pair raising three babies. Congrads again I know how excided you are,

Tony


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations.    Keep as updated and post pics as they grow please.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

The eggs from the 2nd pair hatched today!! Both are cute and fat! Just like their daddy.

I took a few more pics today, it's really hard to get a good photo of them. Parents are really REALLY protective. Which is what I want 

This is as close as I can get without them trying to swing at me, LOL!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh they're so cute. I wouldn't bother them too much. You don't want them abandoning the babies. Wait a week or so before taking more pictures.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Will do, I'll take more pics maybe in a week or two.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats again! Keep us posted!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin said:


> So my very first pair laid their first egg today! Didn't take long til they settled their differences and pair up!
> 
> Here's a few pics.
> 
> The 1st egg. Then daddy sitting on the egg and mom just hanging out lol.


If you love pigeons, I'm not sure you will ever forget that very first pair !! It has been more years then I care to remember, but I can still remember how overjoyed and excited I was !!

So CONGRADULATIONS !!!!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thank you!

Yes, I have been dreaming of the day when eggs would hatch in my loft. I am so overly excited! I'm always checking on them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you think you're excited now, wait til they hatch! LOL.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

*babies*

Hey Kevin,
Haven't heard about your babies lately. How are they doing??? Any pics yet?
Jan


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Noahs helper said:


> Hey Kevin,
> Haven't heard about your babies lately. How are they doing??? Any pics yet?
> Jan


Birds are doing great! Growing up so fast!

Here's a couple of pictures from this morning.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

*Babies*

Oh my gosh they do grow fast! How precious is that! Thanks for the update!
By the way...what did you name them?


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Noahs helper said:


> Oh my gosh they do grow fast! How precious is that! Thanks for the update!
> By the way...what did you name them?


No problem! The 2 blue checks are Sonic and MJ and the 2 black babies are Skye and Astro.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations, Kevin


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Seems like it was just yesterday when they were introduced to the world. Here they are now, working through the traps.

Skye, Astro, Sonic and MJ.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Kevin, they're pretty birds. I especially like that dark one in the front. Very pretty. Isn't it amazing how fast they grow?


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Oh Kevin, they're pretty birds. I especially like that dark one in the front. Very pretty. Isn't it amazing how fast they grow?


That's Skye =]
Very beautiful indeed.
It is amazing how they grow.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very nice, consistent birds. Hope they fly well for you!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Very pretty birds. It is amazing how fast they grow. min


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful youngsters Kevin.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!
Today was their 2nd day of trap training.


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking birds, they look like two sets of twins


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Kevin, you make a great daddy. Now is the time for the teenagers to fly. This is also a hard time because you cannot protect them all the time and life throws nasty curve balls. They are beautiful birds and you are a good person. Always remember that and pray. 

Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Big T said:


> Kevin, you make a great daddy. Now is the time for the teenagers to fly. This is also a hard time because you cannot protect them all the time and life throws nasty curve balls. They are beautiful birds and you are a good person. Always remember that and pray.
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony. I am going to start letting them out to fly tomorrow. Today is their last day of training. They are very smart birds.


God Bless
Kevin


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Thanks Tony. I am going to start letting them out to fly tomorrow. Today is their last day of training. They are very smart birds.
> 
> 
> God Bless
> Kevin


It is a beautiful thing watching an egg not so long ago take flight. Enjoy the moment, you earned it.

God Bless,
Tony


----------

